# How to position English saddle correctly...?!



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

You want the tree of the saddle behind the shoulder blade. If you lift up the top flap, you can see the front tree points in "pockets" at the front of the saddle, usually just behind any knee rolls. You want those points about 2" behind the back edge of the shoulder blade. It's fine if the flap goes over the shoulder, as that shouldn't restrict movement.

Some good illustrations:
Horse Care - Fitting your Saddle | Equilibrium Products - In Harmony With Horses

Good picture showing a Courbette CC saddle in the correct position.
http://equineink.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/dsc00020.jpg


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, luvs! That's very helpful!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

i have a little trick that i use. i take my hand from the front of the saddle flap, and bring it straight down, and my hand should now be about 2 inches in front of the girth (where the shoulder meets the armpit)










^^^^this is the correct position.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

888vegas888 said:


> i have a little trick that i use. i take my hand from the front of the saddle flap, and bring it straight down, and my hand should now be about 2 inches in front of the girth (where the shoulder meets the armpit)


You see that's exactly my problem: if I put a dressage saddle on, and use my hand straight down the seat position will be different comparable if I do the same with the jumping saddle. It looks like the front part of the flap (with the knee roll) should go on shoulder so seat would position in same place as for the dressage saddle.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Watch the video's I posted in the sticky "does your saddle really fit" the saddler describes the position quite nicely.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Watch the video's I posted in the sticky "does your saddle really fit" the saddler describes the position quite nicely.


I did, MIE, but I was still confused with those very forward flaps. I actually PMed luvs with more questions. I hope she'll get back to me.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

888vegas888 said:


> i have a little trick that i use. i take my hand from the front of the saddle flap, and bring it straight down, and my hand should now be about 2 inches in front of the girth (where the shoulder meets the armpit)


That won't work on many horses, especially those with a really laid back shoulder, or a straight shoulder. The girth may be close to the elbow for a horse with a straight shoulder, or it may need to be 6" back on a horse with a really laid back shoulder. Using the relation of the tree points to the back edge of the shoulder blade is the more reliable method.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

My horse Scotch has a very forward girth line, so when I tack him up, I line up where the girth needs to sit first. Then I check to make sure the tree doesn't interfere with his shoulder movement. Not sure if that helps though...


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel like what works best is just putting the saddle on the neck and sliding it slowly down the back until it "sticks." That has always worked for me personally. With the horse I ride I have to scoot it forward a bit after that because her saddle slips back a bit once she gets moving.

Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

An old trick that I was taught is to put your saddle on slightly forward of where it should be (best you can tell) and girth it up very loosely, the stretch each of their front legs out in turn, and the shoulder blades will move it in to the correct position, the girth up.


----------

